# Looking for Fur!



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 25, 2009)

Heya. I'm planning on making my own fursuit, but need to find a website that sells White Faux Fur so I can proceed.

Can anyone help me out?

Please and thank you in advance. :3


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are looking for simple, long (about 2" pile) very fluffy brilliant white fake fur (think of rabbit tails), JoAnn Fabrics usually carries it in-stock at most locations. I think it runs about $17/yard.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2009)

If you only needs like half a yard you can save a bit of money by going to 
 Mendel's ( http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml )and choose their punky muppet white, or if he needs a whole yard or more he can save by going to Distinctive Fabrics for their regular one ( http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1 ) or if he needs a pile that is a tad bit longer ( http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=EXTRALONGFUR1 ).


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 25, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> If you are looking for simple, long (about 2" pile) very fluffy brilliant white fake fur (think of rabbit tails), JoAnn Fabrics usually carries it in-stock at most locations. I think it runs about $17/yard.



all they have here for me is cruddy thin wirey cheap crap for $25 a yard


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 25, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you only needs like half a yard you can save a bit of money by going to
> Mendel's ( http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml )and choose their punky muppet white, or if he needs a whole yard or more he can save by going to Distinctive Fabrics for their regular one ( http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1 ) or if he needs a pile that is a tad bit longer ( http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=EXTRALONGFUR1 ).


Nah, I'm making the entire suit out of the white fur then dying it with Inks to add color.
I'm going to need like.... 3 to 4 yards. And I'm not all that excited about Joanns. Their fur is very very thin. Rips far too easily. That's why I'm avoiding Joanns. Thank you though.

I'll check those other sites out, thank you so much.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 26, 2009)

I made my recent suit out of stuff from distinctive fabrics. Amazing stuff. the fur is beautiful and the cloth breathes well so i don't have trouble being in full suit at all. They also have some great discounts. I got7-8 yards of stuff for under 100$
http://www.distinctivefabric.com/
you can get up to 5 free swatches if you want to look at the fur quality


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 26, 2009)

Faile said:


> I made my recent suit out of stuff from distinctive fabrics. Amazing stuff. the fur is beautiful and the cloth breathes well so i don't have trouble being in full suit at all. They also have some great discounts. I got7-8 yards of stuff for under 100$
> http://www.distinctivefabric.com/
> you can get up to 5 free swatches if you want to look at the fur quality


Excellent! Thank you so much. 
My budget is very tight as it is so this will definitely help.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont know about the inks...
I dont think they'd adhere very well.
I mostly use sharpie, but I dont reccomend dying fur at all, it clumps together and fades, bleeds, and gets icky.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont know about the inks...
> I dont think they'd adhere very well.
> I mostly use sharpie, but I dont reccomend dying fur at all, it clumps together and fades, bleeds, and gets icky.


yeah, but my sona has a ton of color changes and I'm a newbie sew-er. I'm going to test the inks on a piece of the fabric once I get it.
We will see.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 27, 2009)

alright, I got a little scrap of fur and sprayed it with a layer of the pink dye. Here is the result. Do note that the camera quality is poor.

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae132/GlowingGenetLoki/Fursuit Stuff/pinkfur.jpg?t=1254081424

I will post a short video of the fur when it is dry.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 27, 2009)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> Nah, I'm making the entire suit out of the white fur then dying it with Inks to add color.
> I'm going to need like.... 3 to 4 yards. And I'm not all that excited about Joanns. Their fur is very very thin. Rips far too easily. That's why I'm avoiding Joanns. Thank you though.
> 
> I'll check those other sites out, thank you so much.



Distinctive Fabrics is a definitive then. Go with their white, the first link. It's wonderful quality.

If you are doing dying I suggest looking into the "Createx" brand. Many suit makers swear by the stuff.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Distinctive Fabrics is a definitive then. Go with their white, the first link. It's wonderful quality.
> 
> If you are doing dying I suggest looking into the "Createx" brand. Many suit makers swear by the stuff.


Cool, I'll check it out. 
Thank you guys so much. I wouldn't be able to complete this without all the help. For that, I am very thankful.

The ink I used is Water-proof Higgins Ink and for the colors I needed, I think it worked out well.

Here is a picture of the finished practice piece:
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae132/GlowingGenetLoki/Fursuit Stuff/pinkaquafur.jpg?t=1254100334

Here is the little video I talked about earlier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7rsK68x0KU
People are trying to sleep, so I'm not going to be too loud, sorry. xD


----------

